# Vets who still do ear cropping??



## dvlerin41 (Apr 30, 2012)

Recently purchased a cane corso pup, I want to get his ears cropped, does anyone have a good vet with experience in cropping dogs ears????

Recommendations please?


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a veterinarian in Thomaston that still does ear crops. Dr. Crawford is his name... 

http://local.yahoo.com/info-26326770-hannahs-mill-animal-hospital-incorporated-thomaston


----------

